# ceramic tile over fiber glas or cultured marble



## izote61 (Jul 21, 2005)

iam going to tile upon fiber glass shower tub and upon cultured marble, how can prepare the surface and what kind of mastic or thin set i need to use please help me. thnak you very much. :Thumbs:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

My initial reaction is, - - Don't do it!, - - but maybe someone else knows better. Should be interesting.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

It really goes against the grain.
As a pro I would say do not do it.

But if you attempt, you will need to rough up the surface to accept the thinset.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

tile on fiberglass, as said before, don't. I only see one huge headache to be followed by another.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

On the fibreglass I agree with the rest of them: don't do it, you'll be back! On the marble, you're better to take it out, check the underlying structure vis-a-vis deflection, thinset/screw some cbu down, then tile. Don't EVER use mastic in a situation where the tile might experience water. It turns into toothpaste which doesn't hold tiles down well :cheesygri Rich.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

This I got to see, send some pics before and after.

BJD


----------

